# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 6: Ngôn Ngữ Của Người Thái

## dulichkhonggian

*Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 6: Ngôn Ngữ Của Người Thái*

*Ngôn ngữ chính thức của Thái Lan là Tiếng Thái, có thể làm khó khăn cho người phương Tây để tìm hiểu một cách nhanh chóng, nhưng bất chấp điều này, tất cả mọi người sẽ đánh giá cao bất kỳ nỗ lực nào bạn, vì thế nên chọn 1 quyển phrase book và dùng nó khi giao tiếp. Thái Lan là một ngôn ngữ với nhiều phương ngữ, mặc dù các phương ngữ như Bangkok, còn được gọi là Trung ương Thái Lan, được sử dụng như là tiêu chuẩn và được giảng dạy trong tất cả các trường học. Các trường ngôn ngữ có thể được tìm thấy trong tất cả các thành phố lớn hơn Thái Lan, bao gồm cả Bangkok và Phuket.*

 
       Phía nam Thái Lan là do Hồi giáo thống trị, phương ngữ được dùng là Malay mặc dù phần lớn không đúng như tiêu chuẩn Malay / Indonesia. Tiếng địa phương khác nhau của Trung Quốc được nói bởi các cộng đồng dân tộc Trung Quốc, Triều Châu là phương ngữ chiếm ưu thế ở khu phố Tàu ở Bangkok, và người nói tiếng Quảng Đông cũng hình thành một thiểu số đáng kể trong cộng đồng Trung Quốc. Nhưng ở miền nam ở Hat Yai, Phúc Kiến cũng được sử dụng rộng rãi do có số lượng lớn các khách du lịch từ Penang. Các phương ngữ Isaan phía đông có liên quan chặt chẽ với Lào và có hàng chục các nhóm ngôn ngữ nhỏ ở khu vực bộ lạc phía bắc, một số xa xôi hẻo lánh mà người Thái sống rất ít.

       Biển báo công cộng là song ngữ, viết bằng cả tiếng Thái và tiếng Anh. Ngoài ra còn có một số dấu hiệu Nhật Bản và Trung Quốc. Trường hợp chỗ nào có tiếng Anh, nó thường sẽ có phiên âm - ví dụ như "Sawatdee" (có nghĩa là xin chào) được phát âm giống như nó đọc: sa-wat-dee. Không có sự thống nhất phổ quát về việc làm thế nào để phiên âm các chữ cái của Thái Lan không có tương đương với tiếng Anh, do đó, ví dụ đường Khao San cũng thường được đánh vần Sarn Kao, Kao Sanh, Khao San, Koh Saan, Khaosan, và các biến thể khác. Bản đồ với những cái tên trong cả tiếng Thái và tiếng Anh làm cho nó dễ dàng hơn cho người dân địa phương để giúp đỡ bạn.

      Hầu hết các thanh niên Thái Lan học tiếng Anh ở trường, rất nhiều người trẻ có một nắm bắt cơ bản về tiếng Anh, mặc dù ít thông thạo. Hầu hết người trong ngành công nghiệp du lịch nói ít nhất đủ tiếng Anh để giao tiếp, và nhiều người tương đối thông thạo, một số cũng nói được một hoặc nhiều ngôn ngữ khác phổ biến với khách hàng của họ, chẳng hạn như Trung Quốc, Nhật Bản, Đức, v.v..

 
       Nhiều người Thái gặp khó khăn khi phát âm các cụm phụ âm của tiếng Anh. Sự nhầm lẫn phổ biến xuất phát từ thực tế rằng người Thái thường phát âm "20" là "Teh-wen-ty", làm cho âm thanh như họ đang nói "70". Vì vậy sử dụng máy tính là một ý tưởng hay cho những người bán hàng đường phố để tránh nhầm lẫn về giá cả được cung cấp khi mua hàng hóa.

_---------------------------
Anywhere you want to be
_





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hê:
*Công Ty TNHH DV Du Lịch Không Gian*
*VPĐD:* 123A An Bình, Phường 6, Quận 5, TP.HCM
*mail:* info@dulichkhonggian.vn
*fax:*(848) 3924 1748
*Website:* dulichkhonggian.vn

----------


## o0o_trang

Bài viết hay và bổ ích

----------

